# What have I done?



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Due date for my girls

Sweet Pea - May 1, 2008
Aspen - May 1, 2008
Destiny - May 5, 2008
Mia - May 5, 2008
Misty - May 10, 2008 (aprox due date)
Flicka - unsure if bred if so May 12, 2008



AHHHHHH :hair:

LOL BUT there is one good thing in all this. If I feel so stressed I maybe able to take a week or a couple days off and then they would all kid and then I can go back to work 

Am I nuts or what?


praying ray: I get a new barn for Christmas :christmastree: :xmasangel:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You did very good by me!! It's warm out then AND my B'day is May 1st!! LOL.

I'm sure they will all do fine!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah but where will I put them all! But thankfully I will have time to build something and I know I have a waiting list for all the kiddos.

OOO babies! I can't wait. Just reading their due dates (if they all settle like they did last year) makes me excited


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey it looks like we will be pulling our hair out and chewing our finger nails off about the same time. 
Here is my line up so far.

Bootsie April 30, 08
Dancer May 4, 08
Angel May 4, 08
Charm May 5, 08

Jewel is being courted by the buck today so her due date will likely be May 14, 08

Now only 5 more does to go.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I sold all but one doe last year that's old enough to breed ans she won't be due untill June.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well then sara you can get your baby fix from all our kiddies and when we are finally able to sit back and rest you can be enjoying us with your pictures of your kiddos 

Thanks Teresa you make me feel better! I was wondering if I was crazy for breeding that many so close together!

and it does look like Flicka was bred some time this week (I was able to get a closer check on her) so her due date is more then likely closer to Misty's.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I guess Stacy's right.On the bright side I'l l be out of school by then and I won't have to worry about not being there if there was a complication.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

totaly agree! Being home will give you such a peace of mind. That is something I miss with having to work.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Well the thing with a herd is everyone seems to come into heat around the same time. Luckly half my herd had just went in heat days before I got the buck so when he came in he went right to work on the other half as they came in heat so I think the other half will get bred in a couple weeks.

We can call each other crazy but I like all my babies born around the same time so I get it all done and have all my babies bouncing around together. I kinda wish I had gotten them bred earlier but I was waiting on the new girls I had gotten to get their weights up and to settle into the herd. But with May babies atleast it will be warm. This year maybe I won't be sitting on a heating pad waiting for a doe to kid. LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you know you are right on that, I will stop fretting and actually know that I have accomplished a good thing - getting it all done at once.


I am always a mess when it comes down to kidding time so this way it will all be within a week to 10 days and my mom will be happy with that


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

i will be pulling my hair out to
my line up
1 march 39th 2 a[ril 1st ,one april 4 & one isn't bred yet but should be around may 20th.
last year i had 2 onfeb 22nd,1 the 23rd 1 the 24 & 2 the 25th it does keep you busy but you get to have your break down all at once :lol:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Babies Babies Babies!!! 

I have My first doe due is Upset on Feb 24, my second due is Ginger on March 16 (she is a first freshener and already showing!!!!) My third due is Sapphire sometime in April, my fourth due is Chenille on April 24 (hopefully she settled this time) And my fifth due is Azriel on May 1st or 7th.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Fritzie you are right on about having the breakdown all at once. LOL Sounds like you bred later this year too. I did early breeding last year and like to have froze.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

me freezing isn't the issue with breeding later. I choose to breed later so I don't have to worry about frozen kids. 

May is the earliest I will ever breed for


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I am breeding late this year because this doe has never kidded before but I would like to have no more after may after this year because it gets so hot.In May thispast year it was in the 90's.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Well the kids didnt seem to be bothered by the cold but they were in the barn. Now the heat is one thing. I have had them born in the heat and you just can't seem to cool them. Hard to find that happy medium sometimes. Here April is the best month to kid so I can see where May would be the best for where you live.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

may or June is best here in southern NJ. July, August and early September are way to hot. But mid to late september till mid November are again cool yet warm.

We have very odd weather here.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

March and April are the best but early May is o.k. I just hope June will be mild this year.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL Believe me Stacey, in my opinion, it is better to have a kidding storm(several does kidding in a brief period) than it is to have them spread out. We have 2 kidding storms set up(first one is 6 does in 4 days and the 2nd is 8 does in 5 days) then the rest are spread out. It seems to be easier on me to pull my hair out in one big bunch than it is to have to wait for those single kidders to kid that are spread out all over the place.

Anyway, you'll have fun regardless


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well I shall know here soon.

I wanted them in groups of 2 but really I just wanted them all bred. 

I use the money from the kids to buy hay


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I like to have them spread out. I love playing with all the little babies!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes at least they're all due close and you could take vacation around those dates! Good luck!!!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Actually sometimes those does due on the same day can be a blessing...if they have singles the kids have a buddy to play with. Other times it can be a disaster....
three years ago, i had four does to kid all of which i had no idea when. Well Jazz looked like she was going to go first so i put her in the kidding stall. that morning i went down to the thrist store to get some towels just in case for the kidding kit. When i got home i could hear her screaming from the barn. I ran down there to find a very large head out. Got the big single buck kid out alright thank god. 
The next day tempo looked as if she were oing to kid, ok great i put her in the kidding stall next to jazz and left her she had awhile. Was checking on her every hour or so the last time i went down tempo was pushing so i sat down to wait. Jazz who was recovering from the day before wouldn't shut up. She was driving me nuts so i decided she'd had enough recovery time and went to take her back out to the doepen. I counted heads and omg where is cally. I call her and i can hear her down over the hill. I run down there and there are two soaking wet kids laying there. Cally looks at me like look what i did mom! All this time i can hear tempo yelling because i left her. so i grab cally and her kid and haul them all up to the other barn. Plop them down in the straw in the corner of tempos stall so i can help her if she needs it (she does!) The first kid was presented with its leg back and she was huge calling my dad to bring me the phone book because i need to call for help because i can't get this kid out and im afraid im going to break her shoulder, there was no was she was getting pushed back to find the other leg. By the time dad gets there i have the kid out and she is ok. A doe wohoo cally is calling to her kids they are wobbling over there and cally bites them! she doesn't like babies much even her own. so all in all i ended up with four does from two doe kidding in about fifteen minutes! tempo though all four of the little doe kids were hers. as i had plopped callys down inthe stall with me. Poor tempies was so disorientated she just thought she would clean them all off. She was sucha good mom.
LOL good luck and happy kidding 
Sorry for hijacking your post Stacey!
beth


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The way they are due is close but you know you'll have it all over and done with and all those babies will have someone to play with. In this area it is better to have babies ready for new homes in the late spring so I try and plan accordingly, but this time the girls had "better ideas" Binky was a mistake, as I'd never deliberately breed for babies in January! Also, the last 2 years it has been colder here in March than it has been in Jan/Feb.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sparks - love that story! I wouldn't mind some craziness like that as long as they kidded fast! Mine seem to take hours before I actually see progress.

my only first timer this year is Sweet Pea so maybe that will help


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

oh we have had episodes where it takes hours even days. Last year i had three days off in a row right when cally ws due to kid. Was perfect timing...or so i thought. She had bagged up ligs were totally gone. Could feel babies but they weren;t moving much sides had sunk she looked ready to go. This three days i kept checking on her and checking on her. no go. I had to go to work that saturday, i even stuck a couple fingers in right before work to see if her servix was open. Nothing. I got an emergency call from him an hour after i got to work. Cally is screaming she is having her babies. Thank god i had understanding work. I raced home right after the second kid slid out. I never did see that doe kid...
lol
beth


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

Gosh, Stacey! I am SHOCKED!

I thought you were going to kid all your does one at a time? :roll:  

At this rate though you'll have all your does kidded before mine! My Whiss is due May 16 now. *AAARGHHH*

That is, of course, if she settles... :roll:


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, Brad put all the does in to be bred at the same time...28 of them. So, we will have a kidding frenzy. Luckily last year, most kidded over a weekend. I don't even want to think about it yet. I will be going crazy.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh dear! I hoped all goes well for you


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

LOl Julie. arn;t those fun! Doesn;t break up the age classes at shows much Which is really my only purpose for spacing kids out. Otherwise i would have them all born in february. That seems to be the best month here. Sometimes my does have better ideas...like not wanting to settle that time around. Oh ok mom wants us to kid in feb so lets put her throgugh hell and kid in march instead. I swear they scheme against me sometimes.
beth


----------

